# Happy 3 Months Teagan..



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

My little Kitten is 3 months old.. (aprox. from the info we got at the shelter)
Here she is First day:


















And today.. Enjoying her 3 month birthday..


























Oh what's this camera...


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Oh fluffy!!!! So cute.... give her some nose kisses from us!


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

She's such a cutie!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I LOVE the last picture!
I LOVE taking pictures of my cats "in their face"


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Teagan is such a pretty little kitty.

I know their markings are very different but her sweet little face reminds me so much of baby Elly.


----------



## malcolmsmom (Jun 18, 2004)

Oh she is growing!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

She looks like such a little teenage princess! What a feminine little lady.


----------



## Ta3339 (Feb 8, 2004)

How funny you say that ForJazz.. we were just saying today how she is going to be a little princess.. she gets whatever she wants.. and walks with her tail up and head high... Like she knows she is royalty


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Teagan is getting to be a very pretty cat, and of course she's royalty right? After the way you treat them you can never treat them as anything less :lol:


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

She is soooo cute! 
I guess Addison is about 1 week older...she's just started to get kind of lankly looking lately it's funny. About to enter that teenage looking stage I think. Keep posting pictures, I can't wait to see how she grows!


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

She's beautiul, i love your orange tabby too


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Happy 3 months! She's so cute!


----------

